# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  E vërteta shqiptare në jetimoret greke

## Kosovari_78_Ca

E vërteta shqiptare në jetimoret greke 

Raporti i UNICEF-it për trafikimin e fëmijëve shqiptarë në tokën 
helene. 75% "zhduken" nga institucionet. Të ngujuar në jetimoret e 
Greqisë. Të detyruar forcërisht të ndërrojnë kombësinë. Pa asnjë 
kontakt me gjuhën amë. Eshtë realiteti i fëmijëve shqiptarë të 
trafikuar në tokën helene, i zbardhur nga raporti i UNICEF-it për 
Shqipërinë. 

"Fëmijët më të vegjël se 12 vjeç dërgohen nëpër jetimore, ku i 
nënshtrohen një procesi të shkombtarizimit me forcë dhe humbasin 
kontaktin me gjuhën e tyre të origjinës", thuhet në raport. Shifrat e 
Ministrisë së Punës dhe Çështjeve Sociale, flasin për 6'000 fëmijë 
shqiptarë në jetimoret italiane dhe 2'000 në ato greke. Porse raporti 
i UNICEF-it saktëson se e vërteta e përtej gardhit të jetimoreve 
greke është krejt tjetër. "Në tre vitet e fundit, rreth 75 për qind e 
fëmijëve shqiptarë në institucionet greke, janë `zhdukur' prej aty", 
thuhet në raport. Sipas burimeve zyrtare greke, nga 644 fëmijë 
shqiptarë të strehuar, 487 ia kanë mbathur. Por raporti tregon se nuk 
ka informacione bindëse rreth numrit të fëmijëve shqiptarë të mbajtur 
në jetimoret greke. "Ministria greke e Shëndetësisë ka refuzuar t'i 
përgjigjet kërkesës së OJQ-së shqiptare "Help for Children" për 
informacion dhe akses nëpër jetimoret greke", thuhet në raport. 

TË ZHDUKUR E TË VDEKUR 
"Disa të zhdukur e të vdekur", ka deklaruar shefi i misionit të 
organizatës "Terre des Hommes", duke iu referuar raportit për fëmijët 
shqiptarë të trafikuar në Greqi. As policia e organizatat 
joqeveritare greke nuk kanë dijeni për vendndodhjen e pjesës më të 
madhe të fëmijëve shqiptarë. "Rreth 80 për qind e fëmijëve të 
trafikuar që janë në Greqi kanë ndryshuar lokalitetet ku qëndronin më 
parë, si dhe aktivitetet që ushtronin. Ata janë zhdukur në rrjete, 
apo qytete e shtete të tjera", thuhet në raport. Rishtas, trafikimi i 
fëmijëve për të dyja sekset, lidhej me punësimin me forcë e lypjen, 
shpërndarjejn e drogës dhe aktivitete të tjera si larja e 
makinave. "Ka fëmijë që janë rishitur për arsye prostitucioni", 
citohet në raport. Sipas të dhënave të mbledhura nga "Terre des 
Hommes", pas disa kohë qëndrimi në Greqi apo në Itali, fëmijët 
trafikohen më tej në Evropën Perëndimore. 

Qytetet kryesore prej nga trafikohen fëmijët shqiptarë janë Berati, 
Korça, Fieri, Elbasani e Tirana. Raporti saktëson se mosha e tyre 
varion nga 0-15 vjeç. Shumë syresh, janë prej familje të 
varfra. "Shumica e fëmijëve të trafikuar vijnë nga minoriteti rom në 
Shqipëri, megjithëse ka fëmijë edhe me origjinë shqiptare dhe 
problemi nuk është specifikë e një grupi të caktuar nga radhët e 
minoriteteve", thuhet në raportin e UNICEF-it. Sipas raportit, 
fëmijët trafikohen për në Greqi, duke shkuar në këmbë, duke kapërcyer 
malet, me kamion, nëpërmjet kufirit me dokumente false, si dhe me të 
ashtuquajturat "nëna" false. Raporti i mëshon edhe përfshirjes së 
zyrtarëve në trafik. "Tolerimi i autoriteteve në të dyja anët e 
kufirit, Greqi e Shqipëri, është bërë një pjesë e pandarë e 
problemit", citohet në raport. Në disa raste, rikthehen. Porse vetëm 
në kufi. Arrestohen, burgosen e mbahen bashkë me trafikantët. Në çdo 
rast me të rriturit. "Gjatë mbajtjes në arrest, me ata shpesh 
abuzohet, keqtrajtohen dhe grabiten nga gardianët apo edhe nga të 
ndaluarit e tjerë. Pas disa ditësh, ata dërgohen në kufi dhe lihen 
aty në mëshirë të fatit", thuhet në raport. Kësisoj ua servirin në 
pjatë të argjendtë trafikantëve, pasi, sipas raportit, institucionet 
shqiptare dhe policia nuk janë të informuara rreth aksioneve të 
fqinjëve. 

RAPORTI I ORGANIZATËS "TERRE DES HOMMES" NË KE 
"Dhjetëra fëmijë shqiptarë janë `zhdukur' në Greqinë qendrore". Ky 
është një nga konkluzionet e raportit "Fëmijët shqiptarë të trafikuar 
në Greqi" i organizatës ndërkombëtare "Terre des Hommes", në 
komisionin e të drejtave të njeriut në Këshillin e Evropës. "Janë me 
qindra fëmijët shqiptarë që nga mosha katër vjeç të trafikuar në 
Greqi, ku janë shfrytëzuar ekonomikisht e seksualisht, për përfitime 
të të rriturve", thuhet në raportin e parashtruar në KE. Sipas 
raportit, qeveritë e dy vendeve kanë bërë shumë pak në ndaljen e 
këtij fenomeni. Fjala e përfaqësuesve të "Terre des Hommes" në KE, 
saktëson se nuk ka kritere etnike në "përzgjedhjen" e fëmijëve të 
trafikuar. Përfitimet shkojnë të gjitha në xhepat e "bosëve". "Një 
fëmijë siguron minimumi 30-50 euro në ditë dhe të gjitha paratë ia 
jep padronit", thuhet në raport. Ndodh që rekrutuesi është i afërm i 
familjes së fëmijës së trafikuar. "Do të bëjë lekë". Kësisoj bindja 
ndodh pa shumë mundim. "Prindërit i lejojnë fëmijët për shkak të 
varfërisë, injorancës, por në disa raste janë të përfshirë vetë në 
trafik", thuhet në raport. Sakaq, vendi i destinacionit, Greqia, nuk 
i konsideron të vegjlit viktima, por fajtorë për kalim të paligjshëm 
të kufirit. "Terre des Hommes" apelon në Këshillin e Evropës për t´i 
thënë ndal këtij trafiku, nëpërmjet një bashkëpunimi të të gjitha 
palëve. 

SHIFRAT E FËMIJËVE TË TRAFIKUAR 
Sipas Ministrisë së Punës dhe Çështjeve Sociale janë të paktën 6'000 
fëmijë shqiptarë në jetimoret italiane dhe 1-2 mijë në ato greke 
Zonat kryesore prej nga trafikohen fëmijët shqiptarë janë Berati, 
Korça, Fieri, Elbasani dhe Tirana Mosha e fëmijëve të trafikuar 
varion nga 0-15 vjeç Një fëmijë fiton minimumi 30-50 euro në ditë. Të 
gjitha të ardhurat i kalojnë "bosit". 

Sipas burimeve të institucioneve greke, nga 644 fëmijë shqiptarë të 
marrë në mbrojtje, 487 janë arratisur, 90 janë përcjellë te familjet 
e tyre, 45 janë dërguar nëpër institucione, 22 janë kapur nga 
policia. Rreth 80 % e fëmijëve të trafikuar në Greqi kanë ndryshuar 
lokalitet dhe aktivitet, janë zhdukur në rrjete, apo qytete e shtete 
të tjera. Panorama, 18 01 2004

----------

